# Do kuhli loaches eat snails



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I put in 2 kuhli loaches a week ago and Ive noticed 2 dead snails since then. Ive had black kuhli loaches for months and they havent killed any.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Kuhlis aren't known to be snail eaters. That being said, kuhlis are loaches, and loaches love snails, so if the snails were small enough (and not MTS-that would be a tough snail for a kuhli to get into) I'd think they'd eat them no problem. Are you seeing two empty shells, or shells with dead snails inside??


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it may just be dead


----------

